# easycarbo affecting vallis nana



## Ark (14 Oct 2008)

will using easycarbo affect vallis nana

i know it affects vallis nana if you use excel

but will easycarbo have the same affects on vallis as excel...


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Oct 2008)

*Re: easyvarbo affecting vallis nana*

IME with both excell and easy carbo, ive never had ill effects on vallis nana. thats not to say it wont effect it though.dependas on the dosing im guessing


----------



## Ark (14 Oct 2008)

*Re: easyvarbo affecting vallis nana*

thanks saintly just pmed you

i posted this in the wrong section :S

but thanks anyway


----------



## johnny70 (14 Oct 2008)

*Re: easyvarbo affecting vallis nana*

Never had any ill effects with easycarbo and Nana, kills all the others I tried though


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Oct 2008)

*Re: easyvarbo affecting vallis nana*

i have also heard it only affects vallis except nana... strange


----------



## Themuleous (16 Oct 2008)

*Re: easyvarbo affecting vallis nana*

Glad to hear this, got some nana and will no doubt need some excel at some stage!

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Oct 2008)

*Re: easyvarbo affecting vallis nana*

Me too, I have some Nana comming soon for a smaller tank I intend to use Easy Carbo on.  I've heard it can cause Blyxa leaves to get a red tinge though.


----------



## Dusko (29 Oct 2008)

*Re: easyvarbo affecting vallis nana*

I also had problems with different specie of Vallisnerias in the past when dosing Easy Carbo, but not any more.
Since I started dosing Calcium and Magnesium half a tea spoon per 100 litres weekly my Valls (hard water plant) showed no stress/melting. I dose 50ml of Easy Cabro into 500 litres Vall tank every day. Even Cryptos (soft water plant) do extremely well in the same tank.

Regards, Dusko


----------



## Fred Dulley (31 Oct 2008)

*Re: easyvarbo affecting vallis nana*

I'm dosing 5ml of EasyCarbo a day on my 125litre which the back is lined up with 50+ vallis nana. No ill affects as of yet!


----------



## Dan Crawford (31 Oct 2008)

*Re: easyvarbo affecting vallis nana*

Nana just rocks man  8) 

I've used it in loads of tanks with varying amounts of EasyCarbo in each and it's been great.


----------

